# Any interest in a Port Sanilac "ice" outing ?



## jpollman

Hi all.

With the COLD Fall we've been having it looks like we might actually get some GOOD ice this winter down here in SE Lower Michian !    

I've heard that there are some nice browns to be caught through the ice up in the harbor in Port Sanilac. I've never tried for them up there but would like to. Maybe we could get a few of the members with shanties to partner up with members who don't have them and make a day of it. We could even do a lunch out on the ice.

What do you think ? Anybody else interested ? I know it's early but when planning outings and such, it's always better to get an early start in the planning so that things go smoothly.

If you're interested, make a post here and then we'll know what we're dealing with. Then if there's enough interest, we can set a date that will work well for all involved.

Lets make it happen. Sounds like a good time to me !


----------



## Shoeman

I'm game.
Didn't make it at all last year. Every time it had broken ice with too much water in between  

It would have to be on a Sunday for me.


----------



## gunrod

If I can get the day off work I'm in. I've always wanted to catch trout through the ice and was gonna try up that way last year. I even bought some gear for it but the ice never seemed to cooperate. 

Let me know....


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Always interested in any get-togethers thru this site! Whether I'll be able to get the time off or not is another story....Put me down as a maybe, and we'll see what happens after dates are decided upon.


----------



## jpollman

That's kind of what I was thinking Ralf. Probably a Sunday.
I've got a camp stove. I could bring some dogs and buns or maybe some Brats or something. A little early to start planning a menu I know, but what the heck. You've gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Ruler

I might be interested in something like this. I actually had a trip planned to Lexington last winter for browns, but my buddy canceled at the last minute.  Can anybody provide info on how to actually catch them through the ice???


----------



## jpollman

Ruler,
I was going to ask about the same question. About the only icefishing I've done has been for panfish. I'm sure as the outing draws closer, someone will be able to give us some info as to what kind of gear/bait we'll need. (line weight, lures, bait, etc.)
I'm looking forward to it !


----------



## Guest

Count me in,,,, never caught Browns through the ice, would like to try it though....


----------



## jpollman

Sounds good Kirk.

Maybe I'll have to get a room close by and fish dawn AND dusk


----------



## Mags

Would love to join the festivities, especially if it's on a Sunday. A couple drops of Wisers in the hole and there's no need for a skimmer!


----------



## Shoeman

> _Originally posted by Mags _
> * A couple drops of Wisers in the hole and there's no need for a skimmer! *


That could be cosidered "alcohol abuse", which is punishable by death in some countries.


----------



## Steely-Head

Sounds like a great time. If I am free, I will be in for sure.


----------



## Kevin

I am _very_ in.
Might even be able to cobble together a home-made shanty by then (been noodling with some ideas involving PVC). 
Meant to do it last year and never found time.
Looking forward to it!
Kevin


----------



## jnpcook

I am also interested. 

I saw a nice brown come out of there a year or two ago. Was caught on a small Sweedish Pimple tipped with a minnow. The rod was in a rod holder and the Sweedish Pimple was maybe size 5 or 7. I would have to look at one again to get the size right. The rod was just left in the holder and not really jigged. You could see the rod twitch every once in a while while the minnow was slowly swimming around. 

A sunday would be the best day for me.

John


----------



## YPSIFLY

This sounds like a good time. I'm in.

Sundays are good for me.


----------



## tangleknot

Sounds like a great idea, count us in!


----------



## mickey

I would be interested in doing this. Sunday is also good for me.


----------



## riverboy

yep ill be there!!!!


----------



## DaveW731

I'd LOVE this...have wanted to try fishing for browns in one of the Thumb harbors for years. I've caught 'em using spawn on Russian hooks at Lake Charlevoix. 
Would also love the chance to meet some of you guys from the east side of the state.
I'll keep watching the posts, as the weather cools. Be glad to contribute something for lunch.
Dave


----------



## czar

Sounds great. Pray for cold weather.


----------



## rookie1

Count me in also. I'd like to try out ice fishing, never have done it before.


----------



## jpollman

Looks like we should have a pretty good turnout.
I guess I'll have to order that ice bit for my power auger 

No date yet but how's mid to late January sound ?
By then we should have some decent ice.


----------



## higherpowered

I'd agree on late January. Based on previous posts it sounds like a Sunday (maybe the 26th?) will be the ticket. I know last winter was a bit of an exception, but I actually launched my 14 foot Sea Nymph at Lexington on January 28th and went out on Huron. Beautiful day, I never even put my gloves on. Didn't catch anything, but when I came in I ran up to Sanilac just in time to see a couple guys leaving who had been slinging Cleos from the boat docks. They had their limit of browns, smallest one was about 4 Lbs, largest was probably pushing 8. Gorgeous fish, full color. Said they'd been there all day, but for fish like those it didn't sound like a complaint.


----------



## tubejig

Is the SuperBowl on the 26th??


----------



## riverboy

yes the superbowl is that day. If that is the day then Im sorry but I'm out! I'll be home watching the superbowl!!!!!


----------



## higherpowered

yeah, that definitely doesn't work. How about some input for Feb. 2nd or 9th. Whaddaya think Budster?


----------



## jpollman

We'll see how the ice is. Doesn't really make any difference to me. Anytime from mid January to mid February is fine with me.

We'll keep an eye on conditions and see what they are as time draws near. I can't wait. Sound like a good time to me !

I've got a camp stove that we could use to heat up some food. 
We can figure that out later though.


----------



## DaveW731

Hoping I can make it as well. Looking forward to meeting new guys and learning from you all.


----------



## Ruler

How about mid-december? (Can you tell I'm optimistic about ice this year?  )


----------



## 1sh0t

Hey guys yes the super bowl is the 26 and i would like to tag along with all these people goin it should be real fun and with so many we should be able to pick out a few. i have never fished for trout through the ice i more of a walleye perch guy.

 
Dan


----------



## gunrod

If the weather keeps up we may be able to have this outing sometime this month. But January will probably be sager.


----------



## Joeker51

I'm in Jp. Always fished Lex for perch and browns. Never fished Sanilac in the winter. Should be interesting. Hope theres enough ice for the crowd your drawing.


----------



## notfishing

This sounds good to me! Count me in.


----------



## jpollman

The weather's been good and cold !  

Looks like we'll be in good shape by EARLY January. I'm SURE that we can make it BEFORE Super Bowl weekend.  I would think that late December would work but with the holidays and such maybe we could shoot for the 1st or 2nd weekend of January.

How's that sound folks. Looks like we should have a good turnout. Can't wait. Let's see if we can firm up the date SOON.

It's going to be a blast !


----------



## jnpcook

John,

I would not be able to make it the weekend of January 5. I would like to make it to this outing, however. Make it which ever day works out for the majority though.

John


----------



## smallies and bucks

JP, I would like to also be counted in. i can make it any weekend except for the holidays. I also have a shanty. I live up in Almont which is about a half hour away


----------



## jpollman

Sounds good smallies and bucks.

ALL are welcome and encouraged to come ! It's going to be a great time I'm sure.

Looking forward to meeting a few more of you. COME ON OUT everybody !


----------



## DaveW731

Good Lord willing and Ice don't melt, I will be there!
So far, any January weekend should work. I'll keep watching this post. Assuming I can make it, I would be glad to bring some munchies....
Dave


----------



## unregistered55

Count me in! Does anyone live near there that can tell us when the ice is good? This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Shoeman

You can always call Mullins in Lexington. I'm sure he keeps up with the current conditions.

http://www.geocities.com/mullinsportnmore/index.html

I've always found Lexington to ice up first.


----------



## YPSIFLY

January 12th?

I have a certification exam the day before and this outing would be a great way to blow off some steam.

Just a suggestion, any Sunday works for me.


----------



## tubejig

Don, I will try to get the most up to date reports on the ice conditions as the date draws closer. IF, I am not working I will 
plan on attending this fine event. Also, for those of you coming
up, you may want to get wigglers down in the metro area since
history has it that the shops around there don't have those
little critters in the winter time. The bigger the better.


tubejig


----------



## gsepan

Sounds like a hoot... Typically how's the icefishing in the area. Never been but it's a short ride from Algonac...


----------



## jnpcook

January 12th looks like the best day in January for me. I would not be able to make it any other weekend in January.

John


----------



## ESOX

Tubejig,
That new avatar looks even better than you do in person.


----------



## YPSIFLY

> _Originally posted by ESOX _
> *Tubejig,
> That new avatar looks even better than you do in person. *


It's amazing how well old Buckwheat looks after all these years. lol


----------



## higherpowered

Hey guys let's set a date on this before something else (who knows, in-laws?) gets in the way. JNP says the 12th is IT for him and I'm certainly good with that. Let's firm it up before we all get distracted by less important (and assuredly less fun) obligations. How's the Jan. 12th for the rest of you?


----------



## gsepan

GOOD FOR ME


----------



## jpollman

January 12 is a GO for me.
Hopefully it'll be SAFE by then.


----------



## DaveW731

Jan 12 is good for me.....If anyone else coming from the Lansing area, or is between Lansing and Pt Sanilac, I would be glad to carpool.
Dave


----------



## unregistered55

Jan 12...I'll Be there!


----------



## Shoeman

Sounds good to me.


----------



## mickey

I'm in.


----------



## riverboy

count me in to!


----------



## Kevin

Jan 12; in.


----------



## tubejig

ESOX, thanks a lot. I don't know how I should take that remark,
since it could be true. 

I will be there as long as work doesn't conflict.


----------



## smallies and bucks

January 12,2003 count me in also


----------



## slammer00

Count Me In Too!


----------



## ESOX

On the calendar. I just hope it stays there.........


----------



## knockoff64

Second that Esox...


----------



## riverboy

ya lets conform everything such as Time, Date, (this sunday) place to meet, and anyone that has fished this area before can you give us some tips on what equipment to bring (tip-ups, jigging rods). What bait to use, what lures to use. and so on!

Should be a good time looking forward to it!!!!!!


----------



## gsepan

Maybe the guy from Mike from Mullin's can shed some light...


----------



## Shoeman

It's just like pan-fishing.
4-6 pound test, a smooth reel and some teardrops. Wigglers, waxies, spawn and minnows. Those that want to jig, go 6 pound with pimples and other spoon type baits tipped with minnows.

I just hope that the commotion of 40 guys drilling 80 holes doesn't chase the fish back into the lake. Just in case, I'm bringing my "soft water" tackle for the beach.


----------



## riverboy

what depth of water are we talking about?


----------



## Shoeman

3-6'


----------



## Steely-Head

3-6' under the ice or 3-6' off the bottom?


----------



## mickey

What about rods? I have some jigging rods that I use for walleye (Maybe 1.5'). I am just thinking about them in the stream and my ability to land one on a 1.5' rod is slim.  
Whats the word? 
I am tenatively a maybe. I really really want to go as I havent seen some of you for a long time. May have to bow out because of family issues. Looking good today though...

3'-6'? I would say we are gonna scare a few. Will bring surf stuff


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

Shoeman is right no the money with his information on tackle and bait. Light takle, 4-8Lb line, and all the usual baits. A bobber ,ice scoop, and the enthusiasm for ice fishing is about the only thing I would add to the mix! 

I was on the ice today, and it looks great! Its clear ice..with small patches of snow. As of 4pm the ice was safe over 75%-80% of the harbor. I walked out over 6" of ice and could see the bottom in 2' but not in 3'. The weather is promising us some brief changes but I would not expect much to change with ice conditions. Hopefully it won't be too windy on Sunday but a little NE breeze usually pushes fish into the protection of the harbor. There was ice patches forming in open water but the waves had turned it to large slush. There is still some good open water outside the wall to cast too but if you get out there on the rocks be very careful! It can be DEADLY!
The fishing has been only fair lately. The water has been cloudy, and the fish fussy. 
Overall most are being taken on minnows, wigglers, and waxworms. 
I will keep you updated!  
Keep your tip up and your bait wet! Good Luck!! Mike


----------



## jeremy L

one thing that is gonna be on your side is that the weather will be pretty much the same the rest of the week. West winds start friday and blow until sunday night at a 15-25 knot speed. Winds tmorrow/thursday northwest/west, so the winds changing won't be one thing to shut off the fish. Also, temps from thursday on will be in the low 20s for highs and lows in the upper single numbers to the middle teens. Also a chance of light snow each day. So, the weather pattern should allow for the fish to be a settled down a bit come sunday.


----------



## quix20

well i went out and got a new ice rod from gander mountain along with some teardrops and swedish pimples. spooled it up with some line and hopefully am good to go.

of course i was shocked when i looked at the ice rods. i didnt know that st. croix sold a rod for under 50 bucks LOL didnt know that they made ice fishing rods either. almost got one of those, but opted for the gander mountain guide series insted with guide series reel. nice little set up and if i break the rod oh well, i can still use the reel for my ultra light trouting rod.

i forgot to ask before i went shopping, what size swedish pimples should we look at? also what colors, i didnt realize they made so many different colors/sizes and all that good stuff.


----------



## Ruler

I'm still a maybe. Probably won't know until late Saturday night or early Sunday.  I do have a couple of questions though.

I've never been to Lexington before- where do you park and where do you fish? Is everybody planning on meeting up before-hand or just meeting up on the ice? Also, what time is this shin-dig going to start? I've got a lantern and am a night owl (as you can tell from the time-stamp of most of my posts), but don't know if this type of fish bite at night or not.


----------



## unregistered55

Cool List Chromium! I may have a friend from work with me...


----------



## smallies and bucks

Chromium, Mark me down as a maybe now as my wife threw a wrench into my plans, Told me I have to go to a birthday party in Fraser at 2:00 pm so I am going to try to sneak out for the morning.
Work will be there when I get back. Hope to meet all of you on Sunday.


----------



## Shoeman

Ruler, there's 2 places to park. One is 1 block south of the "light", that's the boat launch, the other is 1 block North of the light.
I would suggest meeting at the boat launch and then possible moving around from there. There will be too many of us to fish in the main basin and we may have to spread out.


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

Ruler.....the harbor has lots of parking. If you go to the stop light in Lexington and take a right you will go straight down to the lake and parking is obvious. The area off the main docks with the gas pumps is one of the better spots out there. Some guys like to fish off the boat ramp area, but I think overall there is not really a hot spot that would stand out over another. 
The people that do fish this ice ususally fish sun up to sun down. I have not seen anyone out after dark. 
Now I need to let you all know that we had one fisherman get a little to brave for his own good and got too close to the thin ice near the mouth. He found himself down there yesterday morning before first light, alone, and over 9' of water when he went through! He did manage to get back up on the ice and was no worse for wear BUT..please remember you rarely get a second chance if you go through! The ice near the mouth is ever changing, and can be very dangerous! Be aware, and be safe!

Keep your tip up and your bait wet! Good Luck!! 
Mike


----------



## Shoeman

Thanks for the warning.  

Maybe we should take advantage of your advice and meet at the "middle" parking lot. 

Hey Mike, was there much slush along the beach to the north of the harbor?


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

Shoeman...there is a lot of broken ice/slush along the north side of the harbor this morning. The south side looked pretty clear, but that could change with the wind. Overall it looks possible to do a little off shore or off the rocks open water fishing but if you go on the rocks be very careful, they can be deadly! See ya Sunday!
Mike


----------



## stelmon

Ok, you can mark me "for sure."

Quix20, check your PM's

Mike, are they doing any good on perch during the "off bite?"

As far as surf fishing, could someone bring me and extra rod holder or two if some of us need to "surf". I lost mine

Fish or no Fish, it should be a blast?


----------



## gunrod

Ok, looks good for me being there now unless something comes up. I'm looking forward to chasing some steel through the ice.

I'm still looking for a meeting time and place. I was thinking we should meet at Mullins Sports so everyone can get up to the minute reports, purchase any miscellaneous gear needed, bait, make fishing plans and greet a new member who has graciously accumulated bait for us and provided great info. 

It would also be easier for us to get directions. We just have to punch in the address to Mullins on Mapquest or other mapping page to get there.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Shoeman

**************************************************

Almost forgot

Any of you "warm water" cats will need an "all spieces" license.


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

Stelmon....the word on perch is probably not what you want to hear. There have been a few perch taken on some days, but they migrate in and out of the harbor so there is no telling when they will be in and biting. The steelies, and browns seem to be staying in the harbor but are very hard to catch. I hope some of you find that magic that makes them bite! As always, 10% of fisherman catch 90% of the fish. I don't want to give anyone a false impression of the fishing here. The fishing has be fair overall, but, its still pretty hit and miss. I would like nothing better than to see all of you catching your limits, but please don't be disappointed if you come up empty handed at the end of the day! For me and some of you others, fishing is more about being there than filling the bucket! I admit filling the bucket is a huge plus, but I always fish with the attitude that if I catch something its a bonus! If I had a supplier for magic juju, and pixey dust I would sure put it under the counter till you guys got here, but unfortunatly for us all, its just not on the market! 
I am planning on trying to spend some time on the ice with you guys, to get some pictures, share some fishing stories, and maybe even get a chance to do a little fishing! I have ice fished in years gone past, but am by no means an expert. I listen to what people have to say and do my best to pass that on to the next enthusiast that has an interest. This site has been a great place to share some of that, and I hope I can continue to contribute with an accurate picture of whats happening in this area! Good luck to you all! I am looking forward to meeting the group and having some fun! 
By the way...Mapquest puts my location someplace outside of town. For those of you who would like to know, I am located on the SW corner on US25 at the light, next to the Cadillac. Parking in the rear! 
One more thing.....make sure you bring your all species license with you as I don't have the licensing machine and the closest place to get one wont be open till 9am.
Keep your tip up and your bait wet! 
Mike


----------



## jpollman

Thanks so much for all of your efforts Mike.

I am with you on the "filling the bucket" thing. For me it's more just the enjoyment of fishing. If I catch something, that's great. If not, I still enjoy the activity. Looks like there are going to be LOTS of folks from the site there. Some I have met, some not. I'm looking forward to putting a few faces with the names.

Hope to see you out there.


----------



## kingfisher2

Count me in on this one....see everyone there.

Marc


----------



## stelmon

Thanks Mike


----------



## YPSIFLY

[If I had a supplier for magic juju, and pixey dust I would sure put it under the counter till you guys got here, but unfortunatly for us all, its just not on the market! 
[/B][/QUOTE] 

That's allright Mike, we like to keep our outings free of illegal substances. lol

Looking forward to this! After missing the Ludington Outing and a couple of MnG's I'm due.


----------



## Joeker51

Stelmon, the perch are few and far between. Have marked more big fish in the harbor the last 2 week-ends than anything. Suggest you try around the gas docks or inside the first set of
boat wells behind the gas docks for perch. Gotta fish what weedbeds that are left for them. See you out there.


----------



## tubejig

Trout, let me know what time to pick you up. If you need some equipment I have plenty. 

Mullins, have you heard anything on the ice at PS?? I have been a little relaxed since you have been giving the reports. Also, do you have wigglers?? Feel free to pull out a dozen of the biggest 
looking dragons for me if you have them. 


tubejig


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

Tubejig....Port Sanilac ice is still very iffy! I went for a ride up there yesterday and not much has changed. The cold for the next few days may change that. Lexington ice still looks good. The warmer weather and rain did little to effect it. 
Fishing on Thursday was fair. One fella was in early and got some minnows. He stopped back 2 hours later and told me he had limited out on Steelies and was on his way home. He put a minnow on one pole and jigged a blue/silver 1/8oz cleo in the other hole. He didn't tip the cleo with anything, and told me he caught all his fish in the cleo. He was jigging it about 2' off the bottom. He is not the first person that has had the same luck with that rig!
I am going running this morning (Friday) for wigglers. I should have a good supply for those that want them. I will make sure I have some for you when you get in Tubejig!  
Hope this turns out to be a great outting for you all! 
Keep your tip up and your bait wet! Good luck!!
Mike


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

The wigglers are in!
NO report back yet off the ice! I will keep you posted!
Mike


----------



## tangleknot

Mike, 

Thanks for all the great info. I have been trying to find wigglers at the bait shops close to us and nobody carries them. I would like to buy some extras when we stop in on Sunday. Will they survive for long? If so, I'll stock up! Thanks


----------



## Gone Fishing

I'm so jealous, I was originally planning on attending this one but my wife made other plans. Hope everyone has a blast and catch a nice big Brown for me. Take lots of pics, be safe and have fun!


----------



## tubejig

tangledknot, wigglers will live quite sometime if the water is changed daily. I usually change mine once in the morning and once at night. Make sure they don't have too much water or they will swim themselves to death. Dam things take more care than a dog.


tubejig


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

Thanks for the input Tubejig. Your right on the money!! They are hard to take care of and keep alive. The fact that most suppliers I know don't carry them is a testomony to there shelf life. The have to be kept cold....32-40 is best, and the water has to be changed at least daily. Use care that you don't give them chlorine or you will have dead wigglers in no time. I am still learning about them, but will share anything I can learn with you all. I picked up a pint of them this morning so they should be in good shape come Sunday, and hopefully I will have enough to stock you all up. 
Keep your tip up and your bait wet! Good luck!! Mike


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

Last minute info also posted on another thread:
Hope this can answer some questions.
There are sub shops in both gas stations in town. A subway and a Blimpies. Several other places ie. A&W, Palermos, Wimpy's, the IGA has an awesome deal on a Chicken for $2.99, Steiss', and Cadillac House both serve food and alcohol. Here is the local Chamber of Commerce web site just in case you have some other needs. http://www.cros-lex-chamber.com/ 

This outting looks like a great event for the folks in this site. I am a member of the Downtown Buisnessmans/Promotion Commitees and really would enjoy seeing this outing be something that people can plan for. Let me know what you think? Could this be a regular event in this area? Could it or should it be competitive? I am asking for your input so I know just what your interests are and how far you think a thing like this should go. During this time of year many of the shops and stores are closed in this village, and things to do other than fish are at a minimum. If the family would like to enjoy a day like this with you, maybe there are more things we can do to make it fun. I am sure the village would be willing to help.
Thanks. Mike


----------



## bigberniegb

I can't wait to go count me in! I just had the nicest talk with Mr.Mullins. Thank-you for the invitation .Is everyone meeting at the Caddillac House for a Brooks and Dunn for a Boot scootin' boogie?


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

Well the ice and the fish did some cooperating today. Ice is 6+ over 75-80% of the harbor and looks good. 2 fisherman reported back in today and both had taken fish, missed fish, and saw others with fish. Not sure of exact numbers but I saw 5 shanties on the ice when I was down there at 8 this morning. 
Thats all for now folks!


----------



## quix20

what type of hotels are in the area. i am coming from the lansing area and really dont want to drive up early sunday. would rather come over sat. night and get up early enough to fish and be coherent the rest of the day.

thanks


----------



## Shoeman

http://www.cros-lex-chamber.com/


----------



## pmtiny

Count Brian S and Me in. Would like to meet some of the people from the site and catch a few fish. We will be bringing some turtle soup to share. Look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## tangleknot

I'm going to get some extras then and see if I can keep them alive. I'll be sure to change the water often. 

I've got a few places I want to fish next week and I would like to give wigglers a try.


----------



## unregistered55

What Time is everyone Planning to get there?


----------



## tubejig

Don, I will be there by 8-8:30. 



tubejig


----------



## jpollman

I'm tentatively planning on showing up at about 7:00 give or take a few minutes. I think Mike said he was opening his store at 7:00. Then I can get some bait and do a little fishing BEFORE the masses show up and scare the heck out of the fish !  

Mabye if I get an early enough start I might actually have a chance at catching something.


----------



## ESOX

I'll be up there about 0700 myself, IF I can get the cretins to stay in bed while I make my morning cup of Joe.


----------



## The Whale

Myself and Hoffie1 should show at Mullin's around 6:30am - 7:00am. Hey, give me a break, we hit the road at 4:15am, usually only do that for an 'eye trip but this is going to be a lot of fun ! I'll be bringing a load of homemade cookies for munchies for anyone who may be interested. 21.5 hours and counting.


Whale


----------



## YPSIFLY

I'm shooting for sometime before 10 a.m. 

I figure I'll just walk out onto the ice and start shouting "LOCK UP YOUR BOOZE AND HIDE YOUR WOMEN....YPSI HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!"


----------



## Kevin

If all goes well, I am shooting for around daybreak-7:ish. If the kids are up when I am getting ready, probably a little later.

I am gonna stick around probably till about mid-afternoon.

Everybody's gonna be on channel 8.0 right?


----------



## Steely-Head

Between 7 and 8


----------



## unregistered55

I will be on channel 8...I think I will be getting there with Stelmon and my Friend Jared around 7:15-7:30am...


----------



## quix20

probably around 730ish. if i can get my fat butt out of bed and ready in time to leave by 5 i should be there sometime around 730.

i will hunt down my radios and will put one of them on channel 8 so i can figure out where to go from there. 

are we all meeting at the harbor or the beach or what?


----------



## unregistered55

I don't know about everyone else but I am pulling up to the boat launch, Unloading and hitting the ice. From there I will look for everyone else...


----------



## gunrod

I'm being picked up by Dad at 6am then off to mullins for bait and misc. Be on the ice by 8 hopefully. I'll be on Channel 8 also.


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

Wow is it cold on that ice!! Just got back from the harbor...putting out some extra trash barrels. I figured they might come in handy. 
The ice is nice!! By afternoon only a few shanties left on the ice. The fishing was slow today. We had a 15-20knot W wind and it was cold. When I opened this morning it was 10' and only 18' right now! Some ice building along the shore but still accessable open water. Its cold enough, but too windy and rough for it to sheet over! 
I will be open at 6 tomorrow for you early risers, coffee is on the house! Its hard to beat a sunrise in Lexington, and it should be spectacular in the morning! FISH ON!!

Good luck to you all tomorrow. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## SteelYarn

Well,

I think I'm going to get a chance to meet some new people from this site. 

Wife is gone for the weekend and I am free do what I want and going for steel through the ice sounds great by me.

I'll be by myself w/no shanty but if some of you would be so kind to let me in, just to warm up and chew the fat that would be great. 

I guess parking by the boat ramp area is the spot. I may be on the ice sitting on a bucket before most of you show up.

Give a hollar I'll hollar back till the A.M. later.

Wally


----------



## gunrod

If you need to warm up Wally stop by. Dad and I will be taking up most of the space while fishing but you're more than welcome to come sit by the heater for a while to warm up. Cya in the morning. Channel 8 on the FRS radio if you have one.


----------



## SteelYarn

HeyGR,

how are things. this is gonna be great.
do you know if accessing pryor reports is possible like from last year


----------



## gunrod

Yeah, just do a search under the location you are looking for and you will find some. Should be a good time, cya in the morning.

Everyone bring you anchors. Winds expected to be 10 to 20 mph.


----------



## Joeker51

You know any other time I try to drag my boys out fishin they make excuses. They already left for Lex. Gonna stay with a friend in Lexington Hghts. tonite so they can be on the ice EARLY. Unbelievable. Must be kinda wired up I guess.


----------



## jnpcook

I am going to shoot for being there any time between 7 and 8am. I am going to really try and get there as early as I can as I would like to see that sunrise Mike. Probably will stop by Mullins to pick up some minnows and then head out to the ice. I think I will park at the boat launch area. I plan to stay until maybe 2 or 3 in the afternoon. I will bring my shanty but I don't have a heater. (Since my wife bought me the Arctic Wear Carhartt Bibs I actually have been just using the shanty as a sled to bring out my gear. The only time I put it up is if it is windy out). I expect to probably put up that shanty tomorrow as it sounds like it is going to be a bit windy. Anyone is welcome to stop by to at least get out of the wind and if you would like to fish with me that is cool too. 

See you all tomorrow

John


----------



## stelmon

12 hours and counting


----------



## fish patroll

will be there about 7 or a little after.bringing my 10 yr. old so i will stay as long as he can handle it.looking forward to meeting a bunch of you.will be on channel 8. see ya there.


----------



## stelmon

Little problem here..

It's 12:22 and I am still up. I am supose to meet don at his house around 6:30. I can't get to sleep because the excitement is so high so, if I am asleep on the ice, throw some snow on me to get me up 

Cya all in a little bit


----------



## unregistered55

STELMON GET TO BED YOU HAVE TO CALL AND WAKE ME UP...LOL!

See ya all there in 6 hours!


----------



## Kevin

I am still making "minor adjustments" to the Amos Abominable Ice Sled.
Believe me it is not pretty, but it will hold all my gear and block the wind a little. I think it will be good for a laugh for a lot of fishermen 
See you guys out there, I hope to catch a few zzzs soon.


----------



## The Whale

Why am I up so damn early ? Oh yeah, I've got to meet some cool folks, catch some fish (hopefully !), eat some good food, party........damn I'm busy today, got to go !!!


Whale


----------



## quix20

well i am on the way. of course after just a few hours of sleep, but oh well i have fished with worse sleep before. right shoeman?? LOL

stelmon, i wouldnt worry about the snow, i would worry about stepping into a hole somewhere along the line and soaking your feet LOL 

see ya all in just over 2.5hours


----------



## gunrod

I'm leaving in an hour. Stelmon, don't worry, I'll be more than happy to throw snow at you.


----------



## jnpcook

Heading out the door right now. Set the alarm for 6:15am but somehow I just woke up around 5:30 instead. Funny how that works. For work I usually set the alarm at 7:15 and wake up at 7:45 instead 

See you all up there in a bit,

John


----------

